# 9th Annual Dogfish Tournament ~ January 25, 2014



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Next week is the Johnnie Mercer's Pier 9th Annual Dogfish Tournament. The event will be January 25, 2014 from 1 to 8 p.m. It is a great event for all from the novice to the expert and only costs $5 entry fee per rod and the pier pass is $8per rod.

If you have not attended this event, it is really worth the minimal expense as the fellowship and fun is hard to beat.

I am going to be down Friday around lunch so hopefully we can have a P & S happy hour.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey ray.do you have anything to do with organizing this event?I interested in doing something similar on jennettes , maybe with a charity in mind.not looking for volunteers just some info


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

sunburntspike said:


> Hey ray.do you have anything to do with organizing this event?I interested in doing something similar on jennettes , maybe with a charity in mind.not looking for volunteers just some info


No....I am just a lowly participant who was the 2011 TOURNAMENT WINNER......no applause necessary.

Roadkillal on here is the event organizer so he would be the person to get some tips from. Roadkillal really deserves a huge round of thanks for making this event happen as he pulls the whole event off.

I was a CEO for a non-profit and I do know the woes and pitfalls for doing such an event and it is an undertaking that I would not want to take on along. Arranging door prizes, advertising the event, arranging sponsors, registration, day of the event action items (rules, registration again, monitoring progress, enforcing rules, scales, lighting, etc.) then handing out prizes, recording tournament results, and then press releases and then thank you's is too much for one person.

If you decide to have a tournament, I will be glad to come and autograph 8x10 glossy's of myself as the 2009 JMP DOGFISH TOURNAMENT WINNER


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

What do they use to lift the larger sharks on the pier? I have a drop net that I can fit a 3 to 4 ft shark but if it is larger then I am out of luck. I don't like gaffing fish unless I keep it. Maybe if I get a legal keeper I'll give it away.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This is a catch and release event only. I don't think dogfish get much bigger than 3-4' so they use the pier nets.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey man, I live in md but I am headed down next Friday, what day is the tourny ?


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry I just read the title, why don't y'all have it on kure since kure is open this winter?? Mercers sucks, cost so much to fish and now it's TWO DOLLARs just to walk on?

Why not fish at kure since you can take as many rods as u want and it's FREE


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

kayak456 said:


> Sorry I just read the title, why don't y'all have it on kure since kure is open this winter?? Mercers sucks, cost so much to fish and now it's TWO DOLLARs just to walk on?
> 
> Why not fish at kure since you can take as many rods as u want and it's FREE


JMP has really been good to the tournament and even though I do not officially represent anyone or affiliated with the tournament other than being a fisherman I like how the JMP staff has gone out of the way to accommodate the event.

I have never understood the issue with paying to walk on a pier. The things cost money and the owners need to recoup the investment. I like the fact that they charge as it keeps some of the tourons out of my way. I don't have to worry about snagging a kid when casting and I don't have to answer numerous rather stupid questions.

JMP is a very long pier that gets in deeper water than most piers. They have good food and cold beer. There are fish there and the management has always been nice and great to work with.

Factor in the significant savings by the Silver Gull Motel across the street (a really nice motel with free parking) and the tournament is a bargin.

It amazes me how fishermen will blow huge sums of money to have the latest and greatest equipment and then quibble about the competitive cost of a pier. JMP allows you to bring adult beverages in cans (most piers make you buy theirs) so that could save a house payment for some guys I know.

Basically I am attending the JMP Dogfish tournament...its a great deal for something to do in January.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

kayak456 said:


> Hey man, I live in md but I am headed down next Friday, what day is the tourny ?



Answered in original post


----------



## GC Since73 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like fishing JMP and I agree with yerbeyray on paying to walk. That concrete pier had to cost a fortune to build and I don't think it was done with any state funds. It is nice to have a place to fish after the hurricanes come through and damage the cheaper to build wooden ones. Wrightsville really isn't a fishing beach so they have to cover costs as best they can. I am sure the city charging to park is hard enough on business.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

All, What Yerby says about the tournament is right on the money. I have been coming to the dogfish tournament since 2008. Mercers pier (Matt Johnson and crew) accommodate the tourney with open arms. Al Baird has what it takes to organize the event. Linden Custom Rods (Robert Hudak) has donated a rod as a prize on multiple occasions. Silver Gull Motel has always offered a special rate for the tournament and Tex's Tackle has always been a sponsor , and tosses in some great door prizes, I always try to stop by Tex's at least once per trip. Buddies bar right down the street is offering a tournament happy hour again this year.

Unlike Yerby, I'm not a past winner of the tourney, (I won't be autographing 8X10 photos)

But, I have come away with several new great friendships. 

It's a great time. I look forward to it every year


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Where do you register


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

At the pier, we will start signups between 10 and 11 am. The tournament starts right after the group picture at 1:00PM.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

What is the prize


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

All of the $5.00 tournament donation will be distributed back out 50% , 30% , 20% for 1st second and third. We will also have a door prize raffle of the prizes as well as alternate with a blind bogey drawing among all fish caught and weighed. Linden Custom Rods is donating the grand prize of a fishing rod and Tex's Tackle is donating a combo and Koyote Tackle from Gastonia as well as Mercer's is donating prizes. I have some T-shirts from the North Carolina FIshing PIer Society I will be donating and I have remote control car for one of the under 12 anglers entered. I will spare everyone and not bring any books as prizes.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

kayak456 said:


> Why not fish at Kure since you can take as many rods as u want and it's FREE


Say again . . .

The Kure Beach Pier has no "rod limit" and the pier does not charge to fish there ???

Not from what I see online . . .

http://www.kurebeachfishingpier.com/

QUOTE :

Opens April 1st through November 30th

One Rod and Reel per Person $5.00 per Fisherman

King Fishing - $12 * May 15th - October 1st * 3 Rods * 6am to Sunset

Shark Fishing - $12 * June 1st - Sept. 15th * 3 Rods * 12 am to 6am


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

roadkillal said:


> At the pier, we will start signups between 10 and 11 am. The tournament starts right after the group picture at 1:00PM.


Hello, AL !

How is everything going ?

Dave F.
NCPFS #076


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Edave


I guess your not familiar with this area, kure is closed in the winter but they leave the gate open so people can fish for FREE even tho the store is closed . I ain't paying 8 dollars to fish mercer , honestly they have always been rude to me and all my buds hangout in kure so I'll stick there most likely


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

kayak456 said:


> Edave
> 
> 
> I guess your not familiar with this area, kure is closed in the winter but they leave the gate open so people can fish for FREE even tho the store is closed . I ain't paying 8 dollars to fish mercer , honestly they have always been rude to me and all my buds hangout in kure so I'll stick there most likely



I do like Kure Beach Pier as I have enjoyed fishing there over the years, there is something special about those planks....it might be the "bounce" or it might be all of the action that those weathered boards have seen.

I do not prefer one pier over the other, they all have their pluses and minuses; the issue here is where the tournament is held.
JMP and their staff has been nothing but nice to me as a fisherman and it is really impressive to see how they go out of their way to accomodate the Dogfish Tournament.

I am sure someone could poke holes about any pier.....I for one like a cold beer and Kure sort of frowns upon that sort of thing so that could be a reason not to fish there but i still go when I am on Pleasure Island.

When it comes to piers....There is no good, better, or best; only different. the people (workers and "regulars") make or break the experience.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's just it's 8 dollars at mercers and u have to pay to park which adds up in the summer


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

kayak456 said:


> It's just it's 8 dollars at mercers and u have to pay to park which adds up in the summer



good work Kayak.....KEEPS THE CROWD DOWN!!!!..The tourney will be PACKED...Even if there is NO WATER IN THE OCEAN THAT DAY...but the rest of the year it REAL CONFORTABLE...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I could be wrong but, I don't think they charge to park on the street during the winter. Do they?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I want to thank everyone that showed yesterday or worked behind the scenes to make a success. We did deck a dogfish, a 6.5 pound spiny by David Lynn. Good job! I love seeing everyone, meeting new friends and seeing old ones. We had 123 rods an around 100 people and considering the conditions I was amazed most stayed out there. everyone was looking for Yerby and with next year being the 10th we are planning some big time stuff.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Al it sounds like a great time was had. I awoke Friday morning the sounds of a soon-to-be six year-old throwing up and subsequently having issues with the other end as well. There was no way I could have left her with the sitter or haul her two/thirds of the state.
I don't know which of the two of us were sicker....her with the illness or me missing the JMP tournament.

I'm glad it went well but words cannot express my sadness as not being part of it.

Next Year will be may return to greatness!!!!!


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

Al, desrves alot of credit.. a big thanks for all he does a really dedicated man....go to his website...www.ncfps.com join and support our few piers we have left here in N.C.


----------

